# Ikea in the world



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Many times in this forum we've mentionned the fact that, nowadays, the architecture is so globalized that the same building could be built anywhere on earth. We don't find anymore specific urban architecture to a city or a country as it used to be the case before the concrete era.

But globalization is such that not only we build the same buildings everywhere, but we also furnish them with the same products. And the company which represents this the best is without a doubt... Swedish.

No matter if we are Saudi or Israeli, Turk or Greek, Japanese or Chinese, French or British, German or Polish, we have at least one thing in common being to buy furnitures we can't spell the name of. And actually, we don't really care because it's pretty, it's cheap, and it's robust.










Today in 2007, there are 261 Ikea stores all over 36 countries. Just in 2008, 25 new Ikea stores are already planned to open worldwide, and the pace is only accelerating. Ikea is such a market killer that many people, including me, actually wonder how could do people who don't live near an Ikea to actually furnish their home!

Anyway, what's your opinion on all this? Do you believe it's good for Ikea to expand because it makes furnishing your place a lot easier? Or do you fear Ikea to become a worldwide monopoly on cheap furnitures?


*Top 15 most Ikeaized cities worldwide*


```
[B]			Total		Number
    City		stores area	of stores[/B]

 1. Paris		169,100 m²	6
 2. New York City	147,200 m²	5
 3. Toronto		107,100 m²	4
 4. London		106,100 m²	4
 5. Los Angeles		100,900 m²	4
 6. Berlin		 98,300 m²	3
 7. Moscow		 91,500 m²	3
 8. Stockholm		 82,700 m²	3
 9. Tokyo		 80,000 m²	2
10. Madrid		 79,000 m²	3
11. Brussels		 72,700 m²	3
12. Munich		 70,000 m²	2
13. Chicago		 68,800 m²	2
14. Hamburg		 66,800 m²	2
15. Washington, DC	 60,800 m²	2
```
_Note:
- Hong Kong and Taipei both have 3 Ikea stores, but as they are franchised I don't have the total stores area figure for them.
- Ikea stores which are planned to open in 2008 have been included._


----------



## Evil Bert (Feb 20, 2003)

how has Ireland escaped the ikea onslaught??!!


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Evil Bert said:


> how has Ireland escaped the ikea onslaught??!!


There's one being built in Belfast.


Anyway, that Ikea thing made me think of this sample from the movie Fight Club:
:cheers:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

they opened one in Porto (in Northern Greater Porto) very recently, and it got completely flooded by people from the region, including Spain, about 20% of their costumers are Spanish, they didn't expect that, and when it opened it was chaos. They will open another store in southern greater Porto. And they are expanding the Northern one.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

The list of the 1st post is wrong, there are 14 Ikea in Spain and only 1 Ikea in Madrid city, for example... Check: www.ikea.es
:sly:
I never buy in Ikea, I do not like to find the same furniture elsewhere, at any country!
:crazy:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Second branch is U/C in Israel!
so very soon Israel will have 2 branches!
btw one of them in my city-Netanya!


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

were number 3 YEAH WERE SO GREAT WOHOOOOWOOWOWOW
Take that LONDON!!! 











(sarcasm if you noticed)


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Bitxofo said:


> The list of the 1st post is wrong, there are 14 Ikea in Spain and only 1 Ikea in Madrid city, for example... Check: www.ikea.es
> :sly:


The 15th one is currently under construction in Malaga and planned to open in 2008. As stated on the notes, stores planned to open by 2008 are included. As for the Ikeas in Madrid, there are three in the metro area: Madrid Este (opened in August 2007), San Sebastian de los Reyes and Alcorcon.

The sources for the data above comes from the Ikea official website. Ikea stores are often located in the suburbs for obvious reasons, that's probably the reason why they list their stores by metro areas. Frankly, it makes more sense to me to be this way. Here's the link to the official source:
IKEA Group stores


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

LordMandeep said:


> were number 3 YEAH WERE SO GREAT WOHOOOOWOOWOWOW
> Take that LONDON!!!


Well, frankly, the point wasn't really to take some kind of glory out of this. Actually, in a city such as Paris, Ikea is becoming de facto a monopoly. There are so many Ikea stores that competitors focus more and more in derivatives or bathroom/kitchen equipment and thus abandon the furnitures in themselves to the Swedish group. This could become a problem.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Metropolitan said:


> The 15th one is currently under construction and planned to open in 2008. As stated on the notes, stores planned to open by 2008 are included. As for the Ikeas in Madrid, there are three in the metro area: Madrid Este (opened in August 2007), San Sebastian de los Reyes and Alcorcon.
> 
> The sources for the data above comes from the Ikea official website. Ikea stores are often located in the suburbs for obvious reasons, that's probably the reason why they list their stores by metro areas. Frankly, it makes more sense to me to be this way. Here's the link to the official source:
> IKEA Group stores


Ok, then add 2 Ikeas in Barcelona.

And nowadays, there are 14 Ikea working in Spain.
:yes:


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Beijing has the 2nd BIGGEST IKEA store in the world(Stockholm has the BIGGEST)


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> Second branch is U/C in Israel!
> so very soon Israel will have 2 branches!
> btw one of them in my city-Netanya!


Awful! hno:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Wow, are all of you Ikea's willing serfs? Wow.....


----------



## LordMandeep (Apr 10, 2006)

> Well, frankly, the point wasn't really to take some kind of glory out of this. Actually, in a city such as Paris, Ikea is becoming de facto a monopoly. There are so many Ikea stores that competitors focus more and more in derivatives or bathroom/kitchen equipment and thus abandon the furnitures in themselves to the Swedish group. This could become a problem.



i was being sarcastic and yes the 4 ikeas around here are quite dominant...

For the two Ikeas in the city itself, The Ikeas have their own special shuttle buses running from the nearby subway station ferrying people back and forth. :nuts:


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

^^ and the city even built a whole subway line for Ikea...not really, but you get the gist.

But I think they should do a survey why everyone in the world loves Ikea...there was even a stampede that killed people when one opened in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## falchoon (Sep 13, 2002)

They closed one here in melbourne, we did have 2

From memory we had 1 in the eastern suburbs and 1 in the southern suburbs, 

The Eastern one closed approx 7 years ago, a central one opened 5 years ago and the southern one closed a year ago


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

There's an IKEA in New Haven, about 65km south of here...it's added to the NYC number.

I've been to it more than once, it's become somewhat of a regional attraction these days. Nice store to buy starter furniture for a relatively cheap price compared to the other stores around here. I like visiting it.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The IKEA in HK has a nice food stall where they serve good hotdogs.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IKEA tends to have a food department in its larger outlets. I've seen Swedish meatballs on sale in a Canadian IKEA. Ironically, I saw a lot more 'French hot dogs' than Swedish meatballs when I was in Stockholm.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*INTERVIEW-IKEA Asia revenue contribution to triple *

BEIJING, Aug 31 (Reuters) - Sweden's IKEA said on Friday the contribution from Asia-Pacific to the group's total sales could triple to 10 percent within six years, creating a huge challenge for the world's largest furniture retailer. 

"It's possible," Ian Duffy, IKEA president for Asia Pacific, told Reuters in an interview. 

"That is very significant, and the group is growing as well." 

Privately owned IKEA plans to add six new stores in the Asia-Pacific region next year -- three in China and three in Japan -- on top of the nine stores IKEA now manages in the region. 

The IKEA group also has eight stores operated as franchises in Taiwan, Singapore, Malaysia and Hong Kong. 

But that pace of growth is new to IKEA and posing challenges. "We face the increasing challenge of growing rapidly and at the same time having to keep our existing business in the best possible shape," the 20-year IKEA veteran said ahead of Reuters' China Summit next week. 

The effort and expense needed to train an expanding staff to maintain a high standard of service is one reason IKEA looks primarily at organic growth rather than acquisitions for expansion. 

"It would be difficult to integrate," he said. 

But that organic growth has made Asia-Pacific IKEA's fastest growing market and China is spearheading that expansion. 

The Beijing's store is set to become IKEA's largest selling in volume terms in the next two years, and the company is building an even larger store in Dalian, on China's east coast, scheduled to open next year. 

Overall sales in China are rising 40 percent annually, fueled by the 14 million customers that visited IKEA's four mainland stores last year. 

To support that expansion plan, China also is growing as a supplier to IKEA. In China, 70 percent of goods sold in volume terms come from the mainland, while globally the percentage is only about 18 percent. 

CHINA LEADS CHARGE 

The new stores will help sustain already strong Asia-Pacific revenue growth. 

"You can say Asia-Pacific turnover will double this year," he said, without providing details. 

Globally the forecasted revenues for this year are nearly $27 billion, and IKEA expects to keep up its pace of 20 new store openings a year. The executive did not break down the revenue figures and was coy about the profitability of IKEA in China. 

"We are ahead of our financial ambitions that we put in place in 2002," he said, referring to the year he arrived in the region. 

China has one of the world's fastest growing economies and is Asia's largest retail market after Japan, growing 14 percent annually. That growth in domestic wealth is attracting foreign players. 

Home improvement chain B&Q, owned by Britain's Kingfisher , last year opened 10 new stores in China, increasing overall sales by 41 percent, more than doubling the $50 billion market's 15 to 20 percent growth. 

Moreover, China growth could accelerate in two or three years as IKEA's footprint spreads. 

"When we have 10 stores it would be possible to work on building four or eight new stores at the same time," he said. 

But things were not always so easy for IKEA in China. 

It had to make a painful decision in 2002 when it decided to slash prices in China and change its image. 

"We have tried to get away from the perception of IKEA as an expensive European retailer," said Duffy. "We are now selling IKEA products for half the price of Europe." (US$=7.55 yuan)


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Malaysia has the biggest IKEA store in Asia.

Malaysia may also receive its second IKEA in the state of Johor.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Sadly no IKEA in Mexico yet (and neither in the rest of LatAm)... hno: 

I'd be great to have one over here... And for a Muji Store I'd give my soul.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

forrestcat said:


> Malaysia has the biggest IKEA store in Asia.
> 
> Malaysia may also receive its second IKEA in the state of Johor.


no,IKEA Beijing is


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

My couch came from Ikea, it is nice and didn't cost very much money. Is there some sort of social phenomenon surrounding Ikea elsewhere in the world that makes some people hate them so much? To me it is just a place to buy things, I don't see what is wrong with selling quality goods at a low price.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Somnifor said:


> My couch came from Ikea, it is nice and didn't cost very much money. Is there some sort of social phenomenon surrounding Ikea elsewhere in the world that makes some people hate them so much? To me it is just a place to buy things, I don't see what is wrong with selling quality goods at a low price.


Nothing wrong with it, I've bought plenty of stuff from Ikea in the past but if you have a bit more money to spend it's nice not to have exactly the same lamp, curtains, table and chairs as 50% of the population.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

null said:


> no,IKEA Beijing is


The world's largest is U/C in Shanghai though, which will make the Stockholm branch the second largest. The third largest (ie. overtaking the Beijing one) is U/C in Malmø at the moment, just a stone's throw from the bridge and Copenhagen (thus will serve both cities, hence the size).


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

TenRot said:


> There's an IKEA in New Haven, about 65km south of here...it's added to the NYC number.
> 
> I've been to it more than once, it's become somewhat of a regional attraction these days. Nice store to buy starter furniture for a relatively cheap price compared to the other stores around here. I like visiting it.


IKEA New Haven is definitely not in the same market for NYC......

Before there are IKEA in NYC and MA, it did drew people from really far away to New Haven to visit, not to buy. As there are IKEAs in MA and NJ now, the market circle is a little smaller but still a major attraction for visiting and helps to keep New Haven alive.

Indeed, it's a good place to kill a good afternoon. I love how cheap, but high quality, furniture there. Seriously, 95% of my furnitures are from IKEA.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

IKEA's breakfasts are tasty, i love it ^_^


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

WANCH said:


> The IKEA in HK has a nice food stall where they serve good hotdogs.


Everyone is trying to find which and where is/will be the largest IKEA.

I am gonna say HK's IKEA probably are the world smallest, but also highest IKEA density. There are 3 in the city with total retail area of 300,000 sq ft (~28,000 sq m.) (source)

The one above is the Causeway Bay store crammed in the underground three floors of a hotel.

Well, there is a different furniture shopping culture in HK for sure. Most people have to have the furniture delivered to home instead of pick up at store right a way. There is a limitation on how much furniture we can carry using public transportation or even driving a tiny car if you are wealth enough. Therefore, the IKEA stores are showrooms only without the large warehouse space attached to it like many other big box IKEA around the world.


----------



## rottersclub (Oct 3, 2002)

Ikea in Coventry (UK) is being built in the centre of the city, which is unusual for the UK. They are usually single story buildings in suburbs.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

In Italy http://www.ikea.com/ms/it_IT/ikny_splash.html


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm surprised I've never seen an Ikea.


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

null said:


> no,IKEA Beijing is


Oh realll?Too bad..IKEA in KL used to be...when it opened


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

SkyLerm said:


> IKEA's breakfasts are tasty, i love it ^_^


The IKEA in Adelaide serves very cheap fish n chips..only $4.00 ..in a generous portions too ..in OZ..even lousy fish and cheaps cost at least $5.00 above..perhaps its a way to attract shoopers.


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

EDITED


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

IKEA Malaysia - South East Asia's Largest


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

In Italy are going to open 3 more stores the next year.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

The currently largest one in Stockholm.









Pic from: http://www.minastockholmsbilder.se/

By the way, Stockholm only have two IKEA's.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey, its cheap n' cheerful stuff. Bland looking, but cheap to buy. Everyone automatically knows it is "IKEA" when they see it, however. I think IKEA is great for small things... down pillows, glassware, cutlery, candles, etc.. but I wouldn't buy furniture there.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

EricIsHim said:


> IKEA New Haven is definitely not in the same market for NYC......
> 
> Before there are IKEA in NYC and MA, it did drew people from really far away to New Haven to visit, not to buy. As there are IKEAs in MA and NJ now, the market circle is a little smaller but still a major attraction for visiting and helps to keep New Haven alive.
> 
> Indeed, it's a good place to kill a good afternoon. I love how cheap, but high quality, furniture there. Seriously, 95% of my furnitures are from IKEA.


If so, why is IKEA New Haven always marketed with the ones in New Jersey and Long Island then? 

IKEA did help revive a part of New Haven (the harborside) that seriously needed help though...I remember visiting it one on of the first days that it was around, you could not even get a parking space. It's much better now since other areas have IKEAs now.

I'm actually going tomorrow to IKEA!


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Somnifor said:


> My couch came from Ikea, it is nice and didn't cost very much money. Is there some sort of social phenomenon surrounding Ikea elsewhere in the world that makes some people hate them so much? To me it is just a place to buy things, I don't see what is wrong with selling quality goods at a low price.


Yeah, I'm not sure either. I got my couch, some dishes and a few rugs at IKEA. I love them, they're pretty inexpensive, and all have lasted me for 3 years now with no issues.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Somnifor said:


> My couch came from Ikea, it is nice and didn't cost very much money. Is there some sort of social phenomenon surrounding Ikea elsewhere in the world that makes some people hate them so much? To me it is just a place to buy things, I don't see what is wrong with selling quality goods at a low price.


It's their horrid service. In a normal furniture store, you walk around and see something you like. A salesman would come up and you may discuss some finer details like finishings and colour choices, then you say you want it, hand over your credit card (and maybe offered a coffee) and sort out the delivery time. When it arrives, it is already complete and built. It costs more, but lasts longer and a lot easier.

In Ikea, you walk until you see something you like, then spend 30minutes in the warehouse trying to find it, only to find the shelf empty. Spend 30 minutes trying to get some help from staff, who offer to deliver 2 weeks later on a day that is not suitable. You take the day off work waiting for it to come, only to have a phone call it the late afternoon saying it won't come until tomorrow. You take a 2nd day off work, and it finally arrives in tiny pieces flat packed. When you go to put it back together, you find a few parts missing or broken and it takes another two weeks, endless red tape and another day off work to get the missing pieces delivered.

It's even worse in Germany as they don't deliver Sundays.

One year later, it probably falls apart. 

Actually, to be honest, Ikea can be a good way for a student or young couple moving into a new house where they need to buy everything in one go and have limited funds. But Ikea furniture don't move with you. Once you take it apart to move into your new place, it never quite fits back together as solid as before.

We have three Ikea's in Frankfurt's metro. I have to admit I have a couple of things from Ikea, but I generally prefer a proper funiture store.


----------



## leo_sh (Oct 23, 2006)

Justme said:


> It's their horrid service. In a normal furniture store, you walk around and see something you like. A salesman would come up and you may discuss some finer details like finishings and colour choices, then you say you want it, hand over your credit card (and maybe offered a coffee) and sort out the delivery time. When it arrives, it is already complete and built. It costs more, but lasts longer and a lot easier.
> 
> In Ikea, you walk until you see something you like, then spend 30minutes in the warehouse trying to find it, only to find the shelf empty. Spend 30 minutes trying to get some help from staff, who offer to deliver 2 weeks later on a day that is not suitable. You take the day off work waiting for it to come, only to have a phone call it the late afternoon saying it won't come until tomorrow. You take a 2nd day off work, and it finally arrives in tiny pieces flat packed. When you go to put it back together, you find a few parts missing or broken and it takes another two weeks, endless red tape and another day off work to get the missing pieces delivered.
> 
> ...


Ikea is doing a wonderful business in Germany. Always packed. A lot of people go there for the wonderful meal. I went there mostly for the Swedish Shop.

The traditional German furniture dealers are horrendously expensive. The service sucks. The taste smells of cemetary.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Well, while it's true that in some French smaller competitors such as Castorama or Conforama, the furnitures don't last very long. I have to admit that Ikea's furnitures are very robust. You can keep your shelves a decade or more and they are still perfectly in shape, you don't have drawers falling apart or things like that. I tell this from experience. My child bureau was from Ikea, I mistreated it like the ugly kid I was could, and it's still today in my parents place in one piece.

To me, the real issue about Ikea is standardization. You know it comes from Ikea, you can find the same furniture at your friend's homes and that wouldn't be on purpose. Furthermore, the general design is rather bland. Regarding standardization, Ikea is as much a clone producer as is McDonald's. You can go in any Ikea stores worldwide, you won't be lost by their differences. Now the big difference with McDonald's is that Ikea makes products which are really of good quality for their small prices. And that's by the way the reason why they are killing the market in so many countries.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

I am not a fan of Ikea
yet - it was good when i was poor and student.....

There is a massive store in Richmond Melbourne - yet appear some smaller stores in suburbs did close down in last 3-5 years.
Richmond has good concentrations of renters - which may find Ikea suitable for short term furnishing and affordable


there are so many competitions ie local brands and the market here tend to like really solid wood materials and in darker colours

Ikea may do better in other cities like Perth or Brisbane... (yet to be confirmed)


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought this was interesting:
according to wikipedia:
"In terms of publishing quantity, the (IKEA) catalogue has surpassed the Bible as the most published work, estimated 175 million copies (2006) worldwide,[3] triple that of the less materialistic counterpart"


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Singapore got 2 ikea, one at Alexander Road (22,500 sqm) and one at Tampines (33,750 sqm)....

http://www.sedb.com/edb/sg/en_uk/in...pore_investment0/ikea_ready_for_regional.html


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I dont like IKEA in Germany. Their furniture is cheap but of very low quality and no service. There are much better choices in Germany with better quality and more variation.


----------



## Jeff_of_Dayton (Dec 16, 2006)

They are building one between Cincinnati and Dayton (really closer to Cincy). This will be the first one in the Ohio Valley, other that Pittsburgh.

This area has an Ikea fan, and she has a website devoted to the brand, originally part of a PR effort to get a store in Ohio:

Ohiekea


That being said, I was suprised to see so many Ikeas in the US. They have been pretty invisible in my part of the country.

I recal the 1970s when they were entering the German market. You'd see ads in German magazines for Ikea..."Der Grosse Mobelhaus Aus Schweden", with their cartoon moose mascot.

Around the same time in the US there was the concept of discount furniture, too....Valu City Furniture was a big regional chainn for this, and for localized things there was "Homemakers" in Chicago and "Crossroads Furniture" in Louisville, operating on the discount "furniture warehouse" concept.

In terms of style these US examples where quite a bit different than Ikea, emphasising the "period" reproduction styles popular in the USA at that time.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Nothing wrong with it, I've bought plenty of stuff from Ikea in the past but if you have a bit more money to spend it's nice not to have exactly the same lamp, curtains, table and chairs as 50% of the population.


I agree!
:yes:
In my region, when we see pieces of furniture, lamps, curtains or tables very similar in different places, we say: they are IKEA.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The first IKEA in North America opened in Canada in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia in 1976. That location is long gone, however. The USA got its first IKEA in 1985, in Philadelphia. This interesting tidbit comes from the Wikipedia entry on IKEA: 


_"Despite its Swedish roots, IKEA is actually owned and operated by a complicated array of not-for-profit and for-profit corporations of which Stichting INGKA Foundation located in Leiden in the Netherlands is the ultimate owner."_

Blow me down, I thought it was still a Swedish owned chain.

Wikipedia entry is here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IKEA


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

There are by the way 4+1 (currently u/c) IKEAs in the greater Copenhagen/Malmö region. 

Malmö-Bulltofta, Malmö-Svågertorp (to be world's 3rd largest), (Malmö)-Helsingborg, Copenhagen-Gentofte and Copenhagen-Tåstrup.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Taller said:


> The first IKEA in North America opened in Canada in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia in 1976. That location is long gone, however. The USA got its first IKEA in 1985, in Philadelphia. This interesting tidbit comes from the Wikipedia entry on IKEA:
> 
> 
> _"Despite its Swedish roots, IKEA is actually owned and operated by a complicated array of not-for-profit and for-profit corporations of which Stichting INGKA Foundation located in Leiden in the Netherlands is the ultimate owner."_
> ...


No its not swedish owned anymore. A shame i think...


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

you can add cyprus to your lists,the first ikea opened here a few weeks ago.

i guess we are the smallest country in the world to have an ikea


----------



## ihilaryduff (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by null 
no,IKEA Beijing is 

The world's largest is U/C in Shanghai though, which will make the Stockholm branch the second largest. The third largest (ie. overtaking the Beijing one) is U/C in Malmø at the moment, just a stone's throw from the bridge and Copenhagen (thus will serve both cities, hence the size).
__________________


we china should have not so many foreign brands products . we should develop our own brand . or we will be another south east asia or latin -america . 

stop expand in china . ikea !!!!!!!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

There's only one Ikea in San Diego, most of our furniture is from Mor Furnuture for Less and Jerome's


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

It seems like Ikea isn't nearly as ubiquitous in the US as it is in parts of Europe. I've never looked at someone's furniture and thought that it came from Ikea, in Minnesota there is only one store and it is fairly new - other furniture stores are much more common.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Athens has its second store under construction which gives Greece a total of 3 thus far.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't believe there's no IKEA in Puerto Rico!!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've only actually been to an IKEA a few times in my life, but I do admit I love their huge shopping carts with the nylon wheels on the smooth flooring... if you are a bit immature for your age, you 
can jump up on the back of one and go whizzing down an aisle... and, they turn on a dime. If I do go to one I like to have the Swedish meatballs with new potatoes and lingonberry sauce for lunch. I should go out soon and get new pillows.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes! And to celebrate the event IKEA has designed this office desk where you can store all your stuff neatly separated. Apårtiden!

My region rocks! We've had an IKEA since 1981 or so, only second to Rotterdam, ahead of Amsterdam :cucumber:


----------



## rottersclub (Oct 3, 2002)

leebuk2005 said:


> My Local Ikea store in Ashton, Manchester about 3 Miles from my house its HUGE.
> All UK Ikea stores are: (17 in total)
> 
> Bristol
> ...


Coventry isn't open yet. It's slated to open on the 16th december. I drove past it this morning on the way to work and it's looking almost complete. 

Here's a webcam pointing at the site.

http://213.83.100.104/cgi-bin/guestimage.html

Here's a thread all about it.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332795


----------



## rottersclub (Oct 3, 2002)

Boscorelli said:


> Wasn´t there a big accident when an Ikea store opened in England a few years ago, too many people showed up, did someone die?


Yes. One in London opened up and thousands of people turned up for the opening sale - someone was stabbed. Don't think they died, though.

Here's a link

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/4252421.stm

http://www.smh.com.au/news/World/IKEA-sales-rampage-ends-in-stabbing/2005/02/11/1108061849597.html


----------

